# tinder date !



## Cassoulet94 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ok I have a date tomorow with that girl i met on tinder.

I'm 21, still virgin and i never actually kissed a girl haha.

But i have made huge progress in the last monthes (since i started paxil actually, but i am not sure it's all about that) and i think i'm ready to have at least something that could look like a love life.

I will use my favorite ally against SA: alcohol. A few drinks before leaving and i'm on my way. But not too much, the last thing I want to do is to arrive drunk.

No pressure.


----------



## CW2015 (Feb 17, 2015)

Cassoulet94 said:


> Ok I have a date tomorow with that girl i met on tinder.
> 
> I'm 21, still virgin and i never actually kissed a girl haha.
> 
> ...


Well done for getting this far I've heard tinder can be pretty harsh. I haven't used it myself.

Good luck for tonight


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA (Apr 2, 2015)

Great job man!! Way to put yourself out there , it's all peaches and cream now!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

You should test yourself on the second date to see if you don't need alcohol. Just smile a lot. Seriously smile, but not creepy. As in laugh at her jokes.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

i wouldnt drink unless your going to get physical with her, because thats when you need HUGE balls


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Cassoulet94 said:


> Ok I have a date tomorow with that girl i met on tinder.
> 
> I'm 21, still virgin and i never actually kissed a girl haha.
> 
> ...


What happened?


----------



## Eoe (Mar 12, 2015)

How did it go?


----------



## Cassoulet94 (Apr 3, 2014)

Not well... I was so drunk and so anxious when I arrived that when we finaly met and i wanted to say hello, i started to cry and i run back at home.

No, just kiding. 

Nothing happened, since her phone was out of battery. We both waited half an hour in the bar, unaware that the other was here as well. I looked for her several times but as i have never seen her, it wasn't easy to find her (the bar war petty big).

I was rather upset because i thought that she didn't come. I made it clear in the messages i sent her.

An hour later she told me what happened. So i said that i was willing to give it one more try and i gave her my number (until that moment we were communicating through tinder only). She accepted and she gave me her number.

So a new date is settled next tuesday.

I hope i will like her because i put som effort in all that, so it would be frustrating if it is useless.

Thanks for your interest !


----------



## Cassoulet94 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ok it was higly weird. Don't know what to think. This girl, she was just... weird. Nice but weird.


----------

